# Require Rental apartment-Working in Mt Wellington, Auckland



## peanutmm (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there,
I will be moving to Auckland from Sydney to work in Mt Wellington, Auckland. We are looking at renting an apartment near Mt Wellington as I don't want to travel far for work.

What is a good suburb to rent and is close to Mt Wellington, close to Auckland City and has a shopping centre and entertainment area? What is a good rental for a one or 2 bedroom apartment?

I would really appreciate any advice/recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

peanutmm said:


> Hi there,
> I will be moving to Auckland from Sydney to work in Mt Wellington, Auckland. We are looking at renting an apartment near Mt Wellington as I don't want to travel far for work.
> 
> What is a good suburb to rent and is close to Mt Wellington, close to Auckland City and has a shopping centre and entertainment area? What is a good rental for a one or 2 bedroom apartment?
> ...


Try Botany - it has an excellent shopping area, with a multiplex cinema and a number of restaurants etc. It's an averagely new area (been around since the '70s onwards) so has newer housing & apartments. It's a short drive to Mount Wellington (there will be buses too) and a bit longer into central Auckland. 

There are other suburbs between Mount Wellington and the centre which are really nice too - Ellerslie or Meadowbank, for example. And of course there is a large shopping mall at Sylvia Park, which is very near Mount Wellington anyway.

See http://www.realestate.co.nz/rental/...urbs/2810/nearby_suburbs/2819,496,470,1232,11 - and you'll probably find it's a unit rather than an apartment, as there are very few apartments outside of central Auckland.


----------



## peanutmm (Apr 30, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> Try Botany - it has an excellent shopping area, with a multiplex cinema and a number of restaurants etc. It's an averagely new area (been around since the '70s onwards) so has newer housing & apartments. It's a short drive to Mount Wellington (there will be buses too) and a bit longer into central Auckland.
> 
> There are other suburbs between Mount Wellington and the centre which are really nice too - Ellerslie or Meadowbank, for example. And of course there is a large shopping mall at Sylvia Park, which is very near Mount Wellington anyway.
> 
> See Botany Downs Homes for Rent with 1 to 2 bedrooms - - and you'll probably find it's a unit rather than an apartment, as there are very few apartments outside of central Auckland.


Thank you for the above. I appreciate your input. I didn't realise there were not many apartments further out from Auckland city. I'll consider those suburbs you listed. I may also look at Newmarket but not sure how heavy traffic is in the morning for a bus to Mt Wellington. When I arrive in Auckland I'll stay in motel accommodation in Mt Wellington for a week or 2 near work and travel around those suburbs to determine which is suitable.


----------



## jons (Mar 3, 2013)

trademe.co.nz also has lots of apt offer.


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I work in mt Wellington and live in a place called Howick has a great village feel with all the shops you will need and is near the beach. It takes me 20 - 25 to get to work in rush hour we have been living here and in nz now for ten months and the family that have been out to visit us all agree it's a great place. Not many apartments but some another place to try if must be apartment would be Dannemora but not near the beach.


----------



## peanutmm (Apr 30, 2013)

jons said:


> trademe.co.nz also has lots of apt offer.


Good advice. Thank you. I had a look at rental apartments and also 2 bedroom houses. There is a lot on it.


----------



## peanutmm (Apr 30, 2013)

walshdon said:


> I work in mt Wellington and live in a place called Howick has a great village feel with all the shops you will need and is near the beach. It takes me 20 - 25 to get to work in rush hour we have been living here and in nz now for ten months and the family that have been out to visit us all agree it's a great place. Not many apartments but some another place to try if must be apartment would be Dannemora but not near the beach.


I appreciate your advice. Thank you. I looked on google map and Howick is a great place. I'll take that into consideration.


----------

